# OK so I clicked a bit fast



## Xue Sheng

I clicked a bit faster than I should and that has happend before but I have never got this before

"This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1437 seconds."

Going from CP to New posts

ANd

"This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1281 seconds."

Trying to go from support to new posts.

I currently can't get there from anywhere.

Just thought you might want to know


----------



## arnisador

My posts are being timestamped about 20 minutes into the future, e.g. this one that is stamped 20 minutes from now.


----------



## Sukerkin

I am experiencing similar problems.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, should be fixed now.  May take a login/logout cycle to syn up for everyone, or should work itself out in 10-20 minutes as time catches up with posts.


----------



## Sukerkin

I am experiencing similar problems.  Additionally, the forum software is now locking me out of posting this information about the problems with the new server set-up .  Irony is not dead it would seem :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin

I am experiencing similar problems.  Additionally, the forum software is now locking me out of posting this information about the problems with the new server set-up .  Irony is not dead it would seem :lol:.  Also, the active viewers list for the thread seems to count me twice.


----------



## Sukerkin

I am experiencing similar problems.  Additionally, the forum software is now locking me out of posting this information about the problems with the new server set-up .  Irony is not dead it would seem :lol:.  Also, the active viewers list for the thread seems to count me twice.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, should be fixed now. May take a login/logout cycle to syn up for everyone, or should work itself out in 10-20 minutes as time catches up with posts.


----------



## shesulsa

I'm having a problem where everything refreshes so fast that whatever subscribed threads were on my usercp are gone a few minutes later; this is after I login and check the "remember me" box.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Couple minor tweaks done, time out set for 45 mintes now.


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks Bob


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks Bob


Next time Xue... breathe... breathe slowly... relax.
:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:


> Next time Xue... breathe... breathe slowly... relax.
> :uhyeah:


 
WHAT!!! :eye-popping:RELAX!!!!

click click click:anic:

WHADDAYA MEAN RELAX:xtrmshock

click click click click click click:anic:

Im ALWAYS RELAXED

click click click click click click click click click click click click:anic:

:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!! :eye-popping:RELAX!!!!
> 
> click click click:anic:
> 
> WHADDAYA MEAN RELAX:xtrmshock
> 
> click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> Im ALWAYS RELAXED
> 
> click click click click click click click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> :uhyeah:


Sheesh!
Somebody 
:caffeine: it's for Xue... he needs it!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!! :eye-popping:RELAX!!!!
> 
> click click click:anic:
> 
> WHADDAYA MEAN RELAX:xtrmshock
> 
> click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> Im ALWAYS RELAXED
> 
> click click click click click click click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> :uhyeah:




:lol:

Either you have a real happy significant other.  

Or you are just plain hyper and have no patience.  

I know I fall into the second myself. :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So far, I'm just seeing minor hiccups.  A few folks whose DNS hasn't updated are still hitting the old server, plus the minor issues posted earlier.  Not bad at all.

I'm going to start adding new toys to the site soon, and I believe Andrew's got a few ideas of his own as well to spice things up a bit.  Feels good to enhance things again.  Soon as I scrape up a few extra bucks, I'll be adding something major to the site, and early next year will see a big upgrade to the site as well.  Good things ahead!


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:


> Sheesh!
> Somebody
> :caffeine: it's for Xue... he needs it!


 

*NOW!!!!* :erg: and I am still RELAXED :anic:



Rich Parsons said:


> :lol:
> 
> Either you have a real happy significant other.
> 
> Or you are just plain hyper and have no patience.
> 
> I know I fall into the second myself. :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> So far, I'm just seeing minor hiccups. A few folks whose DNS hasn't updated are still hitting the old server, plus the minor issues posted earlier. Not bad at all.


 
This is to be expected.... damn servers 



Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm going to start adding new toys to the site soon, and I believe Andrew's got a few ideas of his own as well to spice things up a bit. Feels good to enhance things again. Soon as I scrape up a few extra bucks, I'll be adding something major to the site, and early next year will see a big upgrade to the site as well. Good things ahead!


 
Looking forward to it


----------



## arnisador

OK, this was weird:

*This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 34 seconds.*

Am I on double-secret probation or something?


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> OK, this was weird:
> 
> *This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 34 seconds.*
> 
> Am I on double-secret probation or something?


:lol2:

:lfao:

Wow, I haven't seen that message in a while.  You must be post-whoring at an extreme rate. Not being on staff, that's like trying to race the Indy 500 in Rodney King's Hyundai. :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thats right up there with one of my favorite Microsoft Errors

"Keyboard failurehit any key to continue"


----------



## jks9199

Bob,
Did you get that new server a couple months back at a discount, slightly used from a space odyssey?


----------



## arnisador

I thought I had tripped the exponential backoff patch...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jks9199 said:


> Bob,
> Did you get that new server a couple months back at a discount, slightly used from a space odyssey?


Ya got me.  Next time, I'll port the site over to a C64 running New Image BBS.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Xue Sheng said:


> Thats right up there with one of my favorite Microsoft Errors
> 
> "Keyboard failurehit any key to continue"




SHHHH Any key is not just any key. The "Any" Key is the button/switch with the 1/0 on it. It is usually red. Just give that a good toggle, it should fix the problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Rich Parsons said:


> SHHHH Any key is not just any key. The "Any" Key is the button/switch with the 1/0 on it. It is usually red. Just give that a good toggle, it should fix the problem.


 
Oh now you tell me :uhohh:... so you mean my baseball bat fix is wrong then  :uhyeah:


----------



## kidswarrior

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh now you tell me :uhohh:... so you mean my baseball bat fix is wrong then  :uhyeah:


That's so 90s. :hb: Everyone knows _this _has replaced the baseball bat fix: :knight2:At least at my house, where we're dinosaurs, and seem to be going in reverse compared to the rest of the technological world. :yoda:


----------



## arnisador

Reboot fixes a lot of things...which is probably good.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm with KW this:knight2:works MUCH better than a reboot.
And it is more satisfying too

Of course this :flame:works well too... you just have to expect some collateral damage :EG:


----------



## newGuy12

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!! :eye-popping:RELAX!!!!
> 
> click click click:anic:
> 
> WHADDAYA MEAN RELAX:xtrmshock
> 
> click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> Im ALWAYS RELAXED
> 
> click click click click click click click click click click click click:anic:
> 
> :uhyeah:



Does anyone remember the BlackBelt magazines of old, when they would have some article about some Tai-Chi-Chuan person in there.  Without fail, they would have one picture of the person's face, and their eyes would have a special look, some kind of serene, meditative look.  I remember seeing that, more than once. 

How in the world do you get from THERE to HERE??? 

And those bears.  Hahahaha!  Oh, that's good!  Hahahahaha!


----------



## Xue Sheng

newGuy12 said:


> Does anyone remember the BlackBelt magazines of old, when they would have some article about some Tai-Chi-Chuan person in there. Without fail, they would have one picture of the person's face, and their eyes would have a special look, some kind of serene, meditative look. I remember seeing that, more than once.
> 
> How in the world do you get from THERE to HERE???
> 
> And those bears. Hahahaha! Oh, that's good! Hahahahaha!


 
You leave the light side of Internal CMA  (Yang Taijiquan) change over to the darkside of Internal CMA XINGYIQUAN :EG: 

And just wait to see how far into the darkside I just might go :mst:


----------



## newGuy12

:ultracool


----------

